# Needing some help on thought, OS amps.



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

In my pursuit of collecting LANZAR Opti amps from the early 90s I feel the need to want to use them. The problem lies in the tug of war I'm having between those amps or continue using my current amp.

My current amp is an Audison LRx5.1k and I love the output and features of this amp and its quality. 

What I'm contemplating is this:
Sell the Audison to buy the Clarion NX702 HU I will be getting and run the Opti amps in its place. 

The amps I have to use are the LANZAR Opti:
50
150
160 & 
500.

I'll be working a crap ton of OT at work from now til Christmas so I might be able to buy the Clarion HU at that time, but I'm only 33% sure of that. That's what attracts me to selling the Audison amp, is that I'm not sure IF I will be able to afford the Clarion HU. 

The proposed setup would be:

Option 1:
HU- Clarion NX702
Amps- LANZAR
Opti160- chs 1/2- tweets, chs 3/4- rears
Opti150- mids
Opti500- Sub

Tweets- Clarion SSS601's
Mids- Silver Flutes 6 1/2"
Sub- Clarion SSW1200

Processing
AudioControl DQS
Clarion BCM100

Option 2:
Only concerns the amps
Opti160- chs 1/2- tweets, chs 3/4- mids
Opti50- rears (an option, or no rear fill at all)
opti500- Sub.


So, what are your thoughts and why?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Really? It's an opinion question, everyone has one. Let me hear it.


----------



## donnieL72 (Jun 20, 2012)

The old opti amps were strong amps. I used to have a 160 and a 150. I don't know if I would give up the Audison amp to run them though. With all of those amps, you would have more options on channels and power. 

Option 1 would have plenty of power for all of your speakers and if you didn't want to run rear fill it would allow you to run a 3 way front if desired.


----------

